# surdamente



## Billie Ro

Saludos.         
 ¿Cómo entendéis "surdamente" aquí? Ciegamente?absurdamente? Insensatamente? 


[...] por esta mulher abandonei *surdamente* a minha família. 


Gracias


----------



## jazyk

Acepção 4?Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de surdo

É a primeira vez que vejo surdamente usado assim, portanto não tenho certeza.


----------



## Vanda

Também nunca tinha percebido essa acepção.


----------



## Carfer

'_Às ocultas_', sem fazer alarde/ruído, de forma a que ninguém desse conta.


----------



## Billie Ro

Esto es lo que me desconcertaba, porque al final se largó con otra mujer; muy discretamente no puede ser: o te vas o no te vas. Creo que la idea de ciegamente, desconsideradamente, sin miramientos, me encajaría más aquí.


----------



## Carfer

Billie Ro said:


> Esto es lo que me desconcertaba, porque al final se largó con otra mujer; muy discretamente no puede ser: o te vas o no te vas.



Pode, pode. Há quem se vá embora, discretamente, fugindo ao drama e ao conflito, a coberto de um qualquer pretexto. Engenho não falta e muitos conhecem histórias assim, que às vezes duram anos, sem que a parceira ou parceiro acorde. Este caso é ficção (recomendo-lhe a novela, se ainda a conseguir encontrar e que creio que se intitulava "Rabo-de-saia". Do que me lembro era interessante e divertida), mas garanto-lhe que, profissionalmente, apanhei uns quantos como esse que refere - dos quais, obviamente, não posso falar - e, como eu, muitos outros colegas também. 
Aventuras Amorosas de Seu Quequé 
Seu Quequé – Wikipédia, a enciclopédia livre


----------



## Ari RT

Haveria que observar páginas antes e depois do trecho e ter em conta o que acontece na trama. Pelo trecho assim isolado, fico com a impressão de que o autor "evoluiu" de cegamente (sem enxergar argumentos contrários) a surdamente = sem dar ouvidos a conselhos em contrário. Mas é só uma impressão, insisto, desprovida de contexto que a sustente.


----------



## zema

Si en portugués no es tan nítido el significado, tal vez te convenga una traducción bastante literal, las acepciones de "_sordo_" me parece que no difieren tanto de las de "_surdo_".
*



			sordo, da
		
Click to expand...

*


> Del lat. _surdus_.
> 
> 1. adj. Que padece una pérdida auditiva en mayor o menor grado. U. t. c. s.
> 
> 2. adj. Callado, silencioso y sin ruido.
> 
> 3. adj. Que suena poco o sin timbre claro. Ruido sordo. Campana sorda.
> 
> 4. adj. Insensible a las súplicas o al dolor ajeno.
> 
> 5. adj. Indócil a las persuasiones, consejos o avisos.
> 
> 6. adj. Fon. Dicho de un sonido: Que se articula sin vibración de las cuerdas vocales.
> 
> 7. adj. Mar. Dicho de la mar o de la marejada: Que se experimenta en dirección diversa de la del viento reinante.
> 
> 8. f. becada.
> 
> a la sorda, a lo sordo, o a sordas
> 
> 1. locs. advs. Sin ruido, sin estrépito, sin sentir.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Nanon

Se isso for de alguma utilidade,_ "Penetra surdamente no reino das palavras"_ foi traduzido literalmente: Carlos Drummond de Andrade – Poéticas


----------



## Billie Ro

Creo que en este contexto funcionaría "ciegamente", sin consideración ninguna por el daño o las consecuencias que se podían derivar.
Me ha encantado el debate que ha generado este hilo. 
Mil gracias a todos y todas.


----------



## Vanda

Dymn said:


> Is this exclusive to Minas Gerais? Last year I asked about this phenomenon and I think I got affirmative answers from other parts of the country.
> 
> 
> Nanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Se isso for de alguma utilidade,_ "Penetra surdamente no reino das palavras"_ foi traduzido literalmente: Carlos Drummond de Andrade – Poéticas
> 
> 
> 
> Que vergonha pra mim. Logo o Drummond... Nem me lembrava do poema. Muito bem lembrado.
Click to expand...


----------



## Nanon

Do saudoso Museu da Língua Portuguesa, @Vanda .


----------



## Carfer

Alguém que sabe muito mais de música do que eu lembrou-me da expressão '_em/na/ surdina_', de raiz manifestamente comum ao '_surdamente_' que agora nos ocupa. A expressão pode igualmente significar, fora do âmbito musical, '_sorrateiramente', 'pela calada', 'sem barulho', 'à socapa_', que me continua a parecer aplicável ao caso , sempre sem descartar, claro, a prevenção que Ari RT sensatamente fez.


----------



## Vanda

Devagar, alguém vai nos lembrando dessas lindas palavras que caem no esquecimento... pena! 
Na surdina já é mais usado e até que nos lembramos de usar de vez em quando, mas surdamente mesmo, só o poetinha.


----------

